# Nikon's repair center



## DJDarknez (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not going to ask a stupid question like "are they any good?".  They must be.

Rather, how is their turnaround time?  I'm guessing it can get somewhat pricey, but I'm sure the end results are worth it.

I dropped my D-50 5 feet onto concrete when I was in Germany the other week.  Still shoots fine, though there is a problem with a little black plastic piece in the viewfinder.  But it doesn't get in the pics, thankfully.  There is also a spot on the sensor that just will not go away.

I get the impression it's something I could probably do myself, but I'm a little leery of dipping into something that so absolutely depends on optics.

So...anyone had to send something in?  What was your experience?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 18, 2007)

I've sent something in. The item in question a lens went from Brisbane (my city) to Sydney (1300km south), and back in 2 weeks.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 18, 2007)

Nikon USA does a respectable job at turnaround. Quality is top notch. Send it in, they will email a quote and wait for authorization to do the work. Total time less than 2 - 3 weeks typically.


----------

